
Ask HN: How'd you start your business outside of tech? How did it turn out? - steve_adams_86
The tech industry seems to have a lot of gravity in my life and it&#x27;s difficult to leave it. I&#x27;ve been a developer for a bit over ten years, and while I genuinely enjoy development in many ways, I&#x27;ve stopped feeling like I have much to bring to it or get from it and I&#x27;ve decided I&#x27;d like to pursue a business idea instead. Programming and other past career experience will complement it well.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at some local resources for how to determine viability, potential market, figure out what my cash flow will look like, etc. and everything looks fine for the most part. This research wasn&#x27;t too hard to do, but I&#x27;m also curious about how people make this transition on a personal as well as professional level.<p>It feels as though leaving development is like throwing away &#x27;easy&#x27; money. At the moment I can be compensated reliably well for my skills. It&#x27;s hard to walk away from that. It&#x27;s also hard to walk away from knowing I can definitely have a positive cash flow.<p>Another hurdle is that this endeavour wouldn&#x27;t produce much income for around 2 years. I can speed that up a bit and soften that financial hit by taking out a loan, but I&#x27;m in a spot where borrowing isn&#x27;t necessarily <i>essential</i> and I&#x27;m very averse to taking on debt. But what are your perspectives on loans vs investment?<p>Without outside financial assistance, I think I&#x27;d need to continue programming until my business found traction. Are there feasible ways to do that though? I wouldn&#x27;t be able to be an involved member of a team, but I <i>would</i> be able to do good work remotely and independently. Have any of you found contracting opportunities suiting to that situation?<p>I&#x27;d love to hear some stories of others making this transition, what kinds of businesses you started, and how you managed the transition - any kinds of details would be welcome and interesting.
======
thiago_fm
I think if you want to create a business you should forget this tech
compensation of whatever. If you don't enjoy tech that much and feel bored,
what good does it brings if you make $200k in tech or $40k being a restaurant
owner?

The most important thing I would care is if I'm enjoying that more than
working in tech. Remember you will die one day and most of the people can
actually get by with very little, much little even than $40k. As you only live
once, chose what you want to do with your time based that YOLO, not on some
number of moneys.

If you are making the business with the sole reason of being richer after X
years than you would if you would be working in tech, I think it's
very,very,very likely you will fail

~~~
steve_adams_86
This all resonates with me. I appreciate it. I have no illusions of getting
rich at all - the work I want to do is not particularly lucrative, especially
at lower scales. It does however involve a lot of disciplines I'm passionate
about, produces a product I'm passionate about, and would likely keep me
engaged or even engrossed for a very long time. It would also be positive for
my community. What I do now is not these things.

I agree especially that you really don't need that much to get by. I've been a
main or sole provider to a family for a while though so it's hard to shake the
urge to earn more. I find that attitude very toxic at times though... Money
hasn't done much to improve my life in meaningful ways for a long time now.
Over time I think I'll adjust to earning less just fine, so long as everything
and everyone is taken care of.

Thanks very much for the input.

~~~
thiago_fm
No problem, maybe one of the biggest challenges you will have(I see me having
that at some point as well), is to remind yourself why you are doing what you
are doing and why it matters. Make some posters, reminders etc?

~~~
steve_adams_86
Good point. I can see running a business being difficult when reflecting on an
easy salary behind a desk...

------
shoo
> Without outside financial assistance, I think I'd need to continue
> programming until my business found traction. Are there feasible ways to do
> that though?

I haven't tried to start a business. But another option to contract work is to
find a part time dev job. Some employers are happy to have you there 3 days a
week in a permanent role. Not too rare for parents with young children.

That said, an employer might be a bit less excited about bringing you on part
time if you were open about your plan to go full time on your own business in
a couple if years of things went to plan.

~~~
steve_adams_86
That's actually my situation exactly (3 young kids), and a part time role
would be ideal. Especially now as I'm transitioning into being a single
parent. I'm anticipating this change occurring on the scale of 2 years+ rather
than months though, so I don't think it would be an issue for potential
employers. I would likely be around for the average stay of an employee in
tech.

I wasn't aware that's a common arrangement though, so thanks for that. I'll
start looking for those opportunities as well, or asking about the opportunity
during interviews.

